# yellow mold on stalk and hydroton



## workforpot420 (May 10, 2012)

there is this yellow looking mold on my stalk and was wondering if  anyone knows what it is and how i can stop it. was a little more then in  the pics but i picked most of it out it looks like it was mostly from  dead leaves that fell but i'm not sure. plant its self looks very  healthy just this little mold here and none of the others have anything  wrong with them.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 10, 2012)

Not sure friend do yual use molassess lots? Some good folk here be helpin yual out soon I bet. Glad plant be healthy in general there will be some pilgrem here go through the same thing be walkin this here trail soon enough. Sorry couldnt be more to help ya friend.

BWD


----------



## workforpot420 (May 10, 2012)

no i didnt use any molassess at all


----------



## workforpot420 (May 11, 2012)

should i try maybe using a blow torch on it i read that works somewhere


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

workforpot420 said:
			
		

> should i try maybe using a blow torch on it i read that works somewhere


 

Na dont be doin that pilgrem thought other folk more smarter then me be helpin yual out but maybe yual got them stumpped too. Yual say yur plant is healthy ather wize. Can yual maybe add more medium and smother it out or somethin like that. I know that any mold I have had the confrentations with always win but they were issues with me wild grows and to much rain I just be walkin away. But maybe hold out bit more reckon someone be along yur trail to help. I do wish yual luck friend hey can yual maybe let yur plant dry soil real good then take sharp knife and scrap away the infected area without causin to much damage?

BWD


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 11, 2012)

wet it with tap water for a few days and keep the room dry.  the tiny amount of chlorine in the tap water will often stop the growth of mold and algae.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

Slap ya in the chin and fart out a bush barry!!! Yual good a good idea there pilgrem do this what this pilgrem be sayin, soundin like a good idea right there soooo whats tap water?  

BWD


----------



## workforpot420 (May 12, 2012)

where i live im pretty sure theres no chlorine in the water i have a well. so maybe ill try some peroxide mixed with water and dump it over it instead maybe that will work? but yea the plant is healthy for sure looks good just this mold


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 12, 2012)

I don't know about peroxide buddy, that might make the mold very happy. You can do stuff like 5 drops of bleach per quart, pour it on and rinse it off with clear water.

But the bottom line is whether its bothering the plant ot not.   If the plant appears healthy and the mold is not near the buds - then let mother nature be who she is...


----------



## getnasty (May 12, 2012)

Mold on the stalk and hydroton seems like it would be indicative of poor root environment... not something I think I would let take its course. But I know nothing about correcting the issue.


----------



## Menimeth (May 13, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Slap ya in the chin and fart out a bush barry!!! Yual good a good idea there pilgrem do this what this pilgrem be sayin, soundin like a good idea right there soooo whats tap water?
> 
> BWD


 


:giggle: :rofl: :confused2:


----------



## workforpot420 (May 22, 2012)

anyone else have any input .its still there and not really spreading and the roots seem fine


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2012)

Try some lemon juice.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 23, 2012)

That sounds like a nonparasitic fungus. If it has not grown further or spread and the plant still seems good and healthy then it may be just a local variety of symbiotic fungus that won't hurt anything. I wouldn't do anything drastic unless it looks like it is hurting the plant or is spreading.


----------



## workforpot420 (Jul 5, 2012)

ended up doing nothing to it and it grew fine bud was awesome


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 5, 2012)

Well there yual go pilgrem yual took the gamble and won! Fun trip wasent it now yual knows not to get to bent up bout that next time reckon. Glad it worked out fur ya in end. Just be carefull watchin yur cure now partner could be some spores givin yual heart ach ifin not carefull

BWD


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 17, 2012)

h202 will kill cobweb mold only.  green black yellow ect no chance.


----------

